# My first photoshoot with a model.  CC welcome



## Robin Usagani (Jul 25, 2010)

She needs photos for her portfolio, I do too  We are a perfect match :lmao: How did I do? 


1)






2)





3)





4)





5)





6)





7)





8)





9)





10)





11)


----------



## Juice (Jul 25, 2010)

The ones in the chair seem a tad bright to me, but overall I like them! I'd like to see what others have to say since I've also been doing shoots like this.


----------



## Morpheuss (Jul 25, 2010)

those are some very good photo's looks like you got good lighting and she just makes everything look very good. I would definately persue some more shoots...


----------



## Bryce (Jul 25, 2010)

Cowboy boots and an ugly turqois dress not doing it for me. Kinda looks like a 4 year old who dressed herself.

A cast iron garden bench or somthing more rustic outside would have done it for me more so than a brand new livingroom chair stuck out side. 

Overall I like these except for those 2 points.


----------



## VTL67 (Jul 25, 2010)

Morpheuss said:


> I would definately persue some more shoots...



YES! Please get some more shots of her  :mrgreen:

Not a bad effort btw


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 25, 2010)

Turqoise and cowboy boots was my favorite outfit.  Brand new chair?  I am not that good of a photographer yet where I make a lot of $$.  I paid $10 for that at goodwill.



Bryce said:


> Cowboy boots and an ugly turqois dress not doing it for me. Kinda looks like a 4 year old who dressed herself.
> 
> A cast iron garden bench or somthing more rustic outside would have done it for me more so than a brand new livingroom chair stuck out side.
> 
> Overall I like these except for those 2 points.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 25, 2010)

Which one?  I did not have that much experience with flash.. so sometimes the flash didnt shoot so my exposure and WB were all over the place LOL.



Juice said:


> The ones in the chair seem a tad bright to me, but overall I like them! I'd like to see what others have to say since I've also been doing shoots like this.


----------



## Juice (Jul 25, 2010)

3 and 4, parts of her skin look too bright to me.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 25, 2010)

Juice said:


> 3 and 4, parts of her skin look too bright to me.


 

Ohhh.. on the tractor.. i thought you meant the white chair. What do guys think? Too bright or not?


----------



## Juice (Jul 25, 2010)

Haha I did say chair, didn't I? Yes, I meant tractor chair.


----------



## bkristopher (Jul 25, 2010)

Juice said:


> 3 and 4, parts of her skin look too bright to me.


 

Agreed.


----------



## PJL (Jul 25, 2010)

Six and eight are my favorites.  I don't quite like the pose in seven; maybe it's just because the positioning of the bent leg looks slightly awkward.


----------



## Dieselboy (Jul 25, 2010)

Great photos overall, but I agree, the tractor shots seem a little bright.


----------



## DerekSalem (Jul 25, 2010)

Well she's attractive and the composition, exposure, and lighting are all fantastic.

But why is it that in only one picture her face is different? She has the exact same non-smile and look in every single picture except for one where her mouth is slightly open (but the rest is the same). It portrays the exact same emotion in every one.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 25, 2010)

DerekSalem said:


> Well she's attractive and the composition, exposure, and lighting are all fantastic.
> 
> But why is it that in only one picture her face is different? She has the exact same non-smile and look in every single picture except for one where her mouth is slightly open (but the rest is the same). It portrays the exact same emotion in every one.



Yeah I noticed this as well.


----------



## dukeboy1977 (Jul 25, 2010)

I feel the photo of her up against the glass so we could see her reflection also, was a great shot! I saw things in others I would not have liked, but this one was awesome to me...Good job on this one and she is a cutie! :thumbup:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 25, 2010)

I agree.  I will let her know. Maybe ill do another one with her and tell her to smile more.



DerekSalem said:


> Well she's attractive and the composition, exposure, and lighting are all fantastic.
> 
> But why is it that in only one picture her face is different? She has the exact same non-smile and look in every single picture except for one where her mouth is slightly open (but the rest is the same). It portrays the exact same emotion in every one.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 25, 2010)

She'll never make it as a 'model'. She has one expression, and her features are not so good for the camera's eye. I'm sure she's a lovely girl,and a wonderful person on the flesh, but in 2-D, for the lens, she's not a good subject. The way she holds her lips makes me think she has less than perfect teeth or something. She's just not "emoting"...and in this set, her wardrobe is doing very little to enhance the shots.


----------



## doziergraphic (Jul 25, 2010)

I've just done ONE modeling session myself, and noticed tons of flaws in my own. First and foremost what i see in yours is soft focus on the eyes...

1 and 2 are not natural with that chair - way out of place.

3 and 4 - does she have to pee? Hand placement.

5 and 6 - best of the lot - more stylish than the rest. The chair doesn't seem out of place because it's a unique shot.

7 boring

8-11 good color and poses are okay, all suffer cause should have focused on eyes.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks good, except 2 I am not sure of. Looks kindda weird cuz it's tilted right but they look good. Great job!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 25, 2010)

Noted.. Thak you guys.  The soft focus on the eye really bothering me.  I did use one focus point and keep directing it to her eye.  Maybe I need to make the focus point not on the middle of the cross hair?  I usually point it to the eye, then move it to get the composition i want.  What shall I do next time?


----------



## Mishel (Jul 25, 2010)

second photo need to be properly aligned


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 25, 2010)

Mishel said:


> second photo need to be properly aligned


 
Unfortunately if I level it it will cut off here heel


----------



## doziergraphic (Jul 25, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Noted.. Thak you guys.  The soft focus on the eye really bothering me.  I did use one focus point and keep directing it to her eye.  Maybe I need to make the focus point not on the middle of the cross hair?  I usually point it to the eye, then move it to get the composition i want.  What shall I do next time?



Maybe after you focus, but before you take the shot she swayed forward or backward slightly causing the depth of field to fluctuate. What aperture are you using? Maybe you need more depth of field to compensate?


----------



## astroskeptic (Jul 25, 2010)

Derrel said:


> She'll never make it as a 'model'. She has one expression, and her features are not so good for the camera's eye. I'm sure she's a lovely girl,and a wonderful person on the flesh, but in 2-D, for the lens, she's not a good subject. The way she holds her lips makes me think she has less than perfect teeth or something. She's just not "emoting"...and in this set, her wardrobe is doing very little to enhance the shots.



She'll never make it based upon a variety of imperfections that she might be able to  develop out of? While I agree that her expression and wardrobe could be better, even much better, whose to say she'll never overcome these things? Obviously she's a beginner given that she needs a portfolio. As far as her features not being good for the camera ... I agree she may not have a feature set that will place her at the top of the profession, but her features IMO are probably suited to a wide variety of jobs. Hopefully she has thick enough skin to keep with it when she encounters this type of response.

Having never attempted a shoot with a model, I have a question for those who have: how much of the model's expression is the responsibility of the photographer? Obviously the photographer is the one in the best position to assess the suitability of an expression in a given shot so it seems to me that the answer has to be "at least some." From the comments here, it seems like the responsibility for the bland expressions she has is being placed at her feet, however, I'm guessing that if a top model photographer worked with her instead, the expressions might have been very different.

Schwettylens, good job with your first shoot! I think you have some good feedback here you can use if you try another shoot with her (you definitely need to find a solution to the soft eye problem).

Edit: Actually, I do think this girl has a problem regarding making it in that profession: the tattoo on her arm. I don't know, but I'm guessing that such a visible tattoo is going to severely limit her marketability.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 25, 2010)

the soft eye problem.. maybe my lens is schwetty?  LOL.  Thanks!  It is litterally her first time!  I am so glad because she was very into it and brought a lot of outfits!  That right there put her above most models (not that I have worked with any other models).


----------



## Taylor510ce (Jul 25, 2010)

I like 6, 8 and 10 the best. I find that big yellow flower to be distacting to the eye.....or maybe its just me?? Maybe if it was a little smaller it would be a nicer accent. Other than the fabric touching the frame, I think overall I like #6 the best. Seems more intimate and the least "posed" even though I am sure its probably the most "posed" out of the group.haha


----------



## MohaimenK (Jul 25, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Mishel said:
> 
> 
> > second photo need to be properly aligned
> ...



There you go bro :thumbup: (let me know if you need a high resolution of that done for ya)


----------



## Leilameat (Jul 25, 2010)

2 needs less cropping on the boots side. It's my favourite shot, though, apart from that. 
Oh and she might want to work on her expression.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 25, 2010)

cool.. I should have done that. Cloning right?  I like to keep the aspect 2:3


----------



## MohaimenK (Jul 25, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> cool.. I should have done that. Cloning right?  I like to keep the aspect 2:3



well you can always cut off a little from the right since you have a lot more space there to work with


----------



## VTL67 (Jul 25, 2010)

Are you planning on doing any post production in Photoshop?

eg.


----------



## astroskeptic (Jul 25, 2010)

Everyone has complimented lighting so far and I agree except for #3 and #4 which I think are a train wreck. You have her face turned toward the shade but there's that harsh daylight casting strong shadows on her and the prop. Seems to me like this kind of contrast is not what you want in a shot like this. What do others think?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice edit!  I am not sure.  I feel like I can go forever trying to PP it.  So many different things you can do.  



VTL67 said:


> Are you planning on doing any post production in


----------



## e.bphoto (Jul 25, 2010)

I think you did beautiful! you needed a reflector for some but all in all they are good...You picked a great spot, perfect time of the day and posing looks good too 
Here's my thought for them:

1- LOVE! She is centered great and I love the chair. I would have loved to see her smile just a bit..this expression says "Get this over with" or I'm just posing"
2- Lighting is great, IMO- it would have looked better horizontally and zoomed in a bit. 
3- Like this one too, but that pole sticking straight up to the right side of photo, kind of distracts me. If you would have angled a little to the left it wouldn't have been right there smack in the middle..
4- Pretty!
5- Like the colors! Again I would have zoomed in, just a tad 
6- Another zoom for me, you catured a great expression that shows her sweet side and if it were closer you would be able to see this more. But love this idea..
7- Looks like a model. Reflector would have helped..
8- Needs reflector to really light up her face or even a strobe would have helped light her eyes too.
9- cute
10- I would have moved towards the pole just a little to prevent the dark shadow (distracting)
11- Really pretty!

I hope my C&C isn't offensive in any way...I think you did fabulous!


----------



## mwcfarms (Jul 29, 2010)

I assume she is a friend of yours. I just wanted to say having done some modelling in my younger days that when you do a portfolio dont forget to keep the outfit simple sometimes jeans and a white/black tshirt or tank with jeans works best. Agencies want to remember her face not what she is wearing.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Dee.. I will definitely use your tips.  No she is not a friend of mine.  She posted something on CL and I responded.


----------



## Rekd (Jul 29, 2010)

Some real potential there. Good job for you AND the new model. Share some tips you learned here with her and have another go at it. Nothing but good will come of it.



Derrel said:


> She'll never make it as a 'model'. She has one expression, and her features are not so good for the camera's eye. I'm sure she's a lovely girl,and a wonderful person on the flesh, but in 2-D, for the lens, she's not a good subject. The way she holds her lips makes me think she has less than perfect teeth or something. She's just not "emoting"...and in this set, her wardrobe is doing very little to enhance the shots.



I snorted. 

You really are amazing, Derrel. I mean, you know the future without reservation or regard for reality. That level of ignorance cannot be taught, it has to be inherited. Good job! :lmao:


----------



## Browncoat (Jul 29, 2010)

#7 is my favorite.  Her one leg is bent a little awkwardly, but I like the pose and expression otherwise.  I think the lighting is the best in this one too. 

I also think that all your background choices were too cluttered and in focus.  There's a lot going on, and our eyes should be drawn to her face immediately.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 29, 2010)

Yup, I will step up my game this Sunday, and she will too.  I will also be shooting another model.  They are both going to do swimsuit shots.. Yikes!  More challenges!



Rekd said:


> Some real potential there. Good job for you AND the new model. Share some tips you learned here with her and have another go at it. Nothing but good will come of it.


----------



## cardinals1970 (Jul 30, 2010)

If you don't mind a newbie chiming in two things I noticed

In the photo #1 the bottom side of your $10 chair looks a little ragged

In Photo #4 it looks like she is really struggling to keep her dress down to keep things covered up.


----------



## Eventer (Jul 30, 2010)

Ugh Her Tattoo i the only thing I notice - Its very distracting, But I guess you can do anything about that.
Agreed about the same facial expression in each photo.
I like numkber 8 and number 5 best though


----------



## BluePhoton (Jul 31, 2010)

Beautiful pics, really liked no. 5 & 6.

Do you any setting in your camera to click the pic like in no. 5 ?? Just the dress is in color and rest of the background is b&w I guess.


----------



## Dominantly (Aug 1, 2010)

Lighting. 
I would say that if you plan on pursuing this type of photography, I would go out by yourself and work on your lighting in similar locations.
I personally feel as though you have a lot of hot spots in the photos (2-6), and the others have fairly bland light. It may just be me, but some of the shots have more of a provocative pose to them (not sure if you were going for that), not that I mind though.

I like 8, I just wish there was better light on her face.
I like 9, the leading lines are cool, just a poor choice for a top.

Here is an example of where you should take your lighting
http://strobist.blogspot.com/2008/05/joe-mcnally-desert-shoot.html


----------



## MrsMoo (Aug 1, 2010)

I love number 5, but her legs look a bit awkward for me, I'd have prefered them to one side, or straight up. It would have made her look taller 
But good job over all!


----------



## Corvphotography (Aug 2, 2010)

number 1 and 11 are favorite. she is pretty damn cute.  keep up the good work.


----------



## mostly sunny (Aug 2, 2010)

#5-- Love the the selective color-- but the pose--

She photographs well...


----------



## vtf (Aug 2, 2010)

As mentioned above Ive noticed the soft focus in these shots. Sharpened up they make a more dramatic statement to me.


----------



## skieur (Nov 4, 2010)

You need to scour some books and websites on how to pose models.  You have managed in these photos unfortunately to break every guideline and/or "rule", that was ever written in that regard, and not in a successful manner, either.

skieur


----------



## MohaimenK (Nov 4, 2010)

skieur said:


> You need to scour some books and websites on how to pose models.  You have managed in these photos unfortunately to break every guideline and/or "rule", that was ever written in that regard, and not in a successful manner, either.
> 
> skieur



WTH??? You brought this thread up after 3 months??? :er: 
Seriously?!?


----------



## LittleItaly (Nov 4, 2010)

Petraio Prime said:


> DerekSalem said:
> 
> 
> > Well she's attractive and the composition, exposure, and lighting are all fantastic.
> ...



She is probably a beginner model... common mistake. "Model Face"


----------



## Linkovicha (Nov 4, 2010)

Just a newbie... maybe #2 would of been better horizontal?

Great shots!


----------

